# Walton county WMA deer hunting



## Take'em Down (Nov 8, 2015)

Thinking of hunting it soon. Anyone have any luck there or have any tips for hunting deer on it?


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Nov 8, 2015)

Only been once, it's really small at only 200 acres and most is in fields. I didn't see much sign that the wood lots really hold deer. You might get one passing through. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 8, 2015)

Kind of my thoughts too that I might catch one passing through. Don't know if I'll get to hunt much this season and just wanted to hunt a place close by.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Nov 8, 2015)

One positive about the property is that it won't take very long to scout. Plus the bucks in Walton are probably on the move right now.


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 8, 2015)

Very true. Maybe I can pull one in with some scent after this rain moves thru


----------

